# ROBERSON'S BEVERAGES



## cookie (Mar 19, 2011)

here's one I found in an old box of bottles...ROBERSON'S BEVERAGES  WASHINGTON  N.C., bsae; 6 FL OZ.


----------



## JayBeck (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice find. It seems that this style of bottle was quite popular at one point in time. I have 3 or 4 different ones in this style from Ohio and I have seen a few others from other states.


----------

